# can you boil lobster like crawfish



## Bloodstain

just out of curiosisty, i was thinking about throwing a couple of lobster in the pot while cooking crawfish. has anyone done this.... will it work


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Never thought of it, but I bet it would work just fine. I might give it a whirl too.


----------



## waterspout

http://www.cajunimages.com/Recipes/cajunlobster.htm


----------



## Duckbutter

WOW that sounds great


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I would think that would be the only way to boil them. But then again I don't deal with many lobsters so I wouldn't be sure.


----------



## Charlie2

*Boiled Lobster*

We always just put water with crab boil in a large pot. When the water got to boiling, we placed the lobsters in and let them cook until they turned red.

The other way is to put them on a rack over boiling water with crab boil and steam, covered until red

Substitute lobster for crawdads in whatever recipe you're cooking . C2


----------



## Brio

Thought about doing the same with crab legs when they go on sale for $3- cook em up crawfish style. I am sure the lobster would turn out pretty good too


----------



## JWL

*The problem with crab legs...*



Brio said:


> Thought about doing the same with crab legs when they go on sale for $3- cook em up crawfish style. I am sure the lobster would turn out pretty good too


Snow, and king crab, legs you buy in the grocery store are already cooked. While most people do place them in boiling water this is now the best way to prepare them. Since they are already cooked it is far better to heat them in a micro wave oven after wrapping them in wet towels. You will retain much more flavor with the micro wave method.


----------



## willt

I have done both lobster and snow crab "crawfish" style. They both turn out great.The key is not boil them for a long time.Boil the the lobster for 3-5 min. then kill the heat and let it soak for 10-20,i always shock it with some ice,this helps the meat to draw off the shell.With the snow crab,i just bring the water up to a boil,add the clusters then kill the heat right then and just them soak for 10-20 also.I have never shocked the crab with ice befor but you can,I think snow crabs come apart easy enough and also take in the season in pretty good with out it.Snow crab and Nascar every sunday at my house.


----------



## hd smoke

i have boiled lobster claws before right before i did the shrimp


----------

